# Confused with working Noahs new scale.



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I thought it said that he was 114.5 ounces but that would make him 7.15625 pounds. 
This is the scale Im using
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320147580093&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011

Could some one explain to me in simple terms how to use it. Thanks


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

16 oz is one lb


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Did you weight him or did a vet?


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Given the number, I wonder if it's actually 114.5 GRAMS that you're getting.

That would be about a quarter of a pound I think.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I seriously doubt he is 1/4 a pound. When he was at the vet about a week ago he was 1.98 pounds.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

JESSU said:


> I seriously doubt he is 1/4 a pound. When he was at the vet about a week ago he was 1.98 pounds.



HOW in the world would I know how old he is?!?! If he were a baby then it would be possible. Did you even zero out the scale before you put him on it??

Geez, you try to help people out .... figure out your scale yourself then :roll: :lol:


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Ha Ha sorry. Its just that he is so fat. Look at my sig and you will see why I doubt he is 1/4 a pound. Lol.

I weighed him using grams this time and got 860 that makes him 1.89 pounds.

He lost .10 pounds! Yay, his diet is working.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL! Okay, NOW I see the big boy and the joke!! Ha ha!!!

I'm glad that at least I helped somehow by mentioning the grams so you could get a good reading on your little elephant


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats good that hes losing weight. Man, when you said 114.5 ounces I got a bit confused...Is it even possible fo rat to be that big/fat? LMAO I kept trying to compare your rat with my Bob, who is just under 2 lbs, and I couldnt see it. xD


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Oohhhh what a cute little elephant!! Does kinda resemble Noah! :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have to agree with rattikinson what a cute baby ele is. Elephants are my fav!  I have a huge collection all over my room.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> I have to agree with rattikinson what a cute baby ele is. Elephants are my fav!  I have a huge collection all over my room.


Rattikinson? Is that like the karate kid? Daniel-son? Cooooool :lol:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually that would have been -san ^_^


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO! No, I forgot the space between "rattikins" and "on". Man, that made me laugh.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you sure it didn't separate it out... 1 14.5? Like, 1 lb, 14.5 oz?


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> LMAO! No, I forgot the space between "rattikins" and "on". Man, that made me laugh.


Whew! Since I can't catch a fly with chopsticks, that's a relief. :lol:

Gotta love Mr Miyagi and crazy 80s movies!


----------



## Kbomblives (Jul 30, 2007)

My dog is 7 pounds.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Kbomblives said:


> My dog is 7 pounds.


That was random! :lol:

Very cute though at the same time  Kind of reminded me of Ralph from the Simpsons!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Just weighed Noah
855g thats 1.88pounds

starting weight 1.98
1st weigh in 1.89 loss since start .10
2nd weigh in 1.88 loss since start .11


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

JESSU said:


> Just weighed Noah
> 855g thats 1.88pounds
> 
> starting weight 1.98
> ...


Yay! Good job Jessu! You're really helping him fast!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Did the vet say what he should weigh, ideally?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember her giving me a general range. But I don't remember. She wasn't as concerned about his weight as I was. He is the biggest rat she has ever seen frame wise not fat wise. She said that he should def. not get any bigger and that fat rats aren't happy. She said he is over weight but for him it wasn't effecting his health at all and that he was very happy. She knew him when He was a baby and even then he was really big. He was also very sick and was just all bones. She did say that out of the rats she sees he is the plumpest and that others don't have much of rolls. A diet would not hurt him at all and is a good idea but his quality of life is not being affected by his weight.
You know how foot ball players can be a stocky and fat but are healthy. Its guess its like that.

I will give her a call. I have been meaning to but keep forgetting.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Jessu, who is Noah's cagemate? He has one right?


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

No he is currently an only child. He is out 4+ hours each day.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

JESSU said:


> I remember her giving me a general range. But I don't remember. She wasn't as concerned about his weight as I was. He is the biggest rat she has ever seen frame wise not fat wise. She said that he should def. not get any bigger and that fat rats aren't happy. She said he is over weight but for him it wasn't effecting his health at all and that he was very happy. She knew him when He was a baby and even then he was really big. He was also very sick and was just all bones. She did say that out of the rats she sees he is the plumpest and that others don't have much of rolls. A diet would not hurt him at all and is a good idea but his quality of life is not being affected by his weight.
> You know how foot ball players can be a stocky and fat but are healthy. Its guess its like that.
> 
> I will give her a call. I have been meaning to but keep forgetting.


Our youngest girl is the same, frame wise. She was as big as our adult rat when she was just a couple of months old! We always have to watch her weight because she carries it so well she can get porky before we realise it. I've just started weighing them both so I can monitor that kind of thing (especially with our eldest being nearly two, now), so I was wondering what your vet said about rats' weight.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My boy was a feeder so I think he was bred to be big. Is yours a feeder?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Generally, the health problems don't show up until their older. :\ My two big boys, rescued when they were already older, slowed down faster than they should have, and both ended up with hind-end degeneration. One's already passed on () and the other now is having some pretty severe issues. He's a large-framed boy who's wasting away no matter what we do. He's skinny as can be on a large frame, but then again, he won't eat anything that's not soft. He can barely get around. They were slightly chunky when we got them, but slimmed down in the year that we've had them. I guess it wasn't enough, though.

Just saying, that could be what you have to "look forward" to, especially if he stayed so big. The hind-end degeneration is most often (maybe exclusively, but I don't know for sure off the top of my head) seen in the bigger males as they age, especially if they are or were overweight. It's heartbreaking. :\ The vet wouldn't be able to tell if that were going to happen, I am surprised they didn't mention it, though. Also, the overweight puts extreme stress on their heart.

We have 3 boys in the rescue that are large-framed and no body gives them a glance.  I hope they don't all have the same problem as they age, but they're large [though smaller than Noah], and I'd hate to watch them all with the same fate.

Anyhow, so loosing weight may help, at least, I hope! Just make sure he's not loosing too much too fast, that's unhealthy as well!


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

Aw, Im sorry to hear about your boys.
There was a really grumpy parrot that was getting its toe nails trimmed and it was squawking and taking chunks out of the assistants. So I think she was a bit distracted. She did check his heart and said it sounded great. I think she did ask if he had a hard time getting around. He isn't, he hops all over the place. He chases my grand ma around the house too..so there is no signs of degeneration. Plus he is always boggling, bruxing and waging his tail. He does seem very happy. A few mins ago I was talking with my grandma and she said that she thinks we should call the vet and update her on his diet and ask whats a good weight for him. I don't think he is loosing to fast. He has only lost .01 pounds in the past week.
Of topic:...I have to get him a new hamic hew chewed a hole in the bottom of his yesterday and he forgot and went to flop in it. He fell through the hole and made a startled face.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

JESSU said:


> My boy was a feeder so I think he was bred to be big. Is yours a feeder?


Yes, both our girls were rescued from the feeder bin.


----------

